# Snow Plow Prep



## bert (Oct 23, 2002)

Im buying a 2003 duramax 2500hd exteneded cab it does not have the snow plow prep does this truck need the heavier suspension from the snow plow prep or with it being the diesel motor is it beafed up enough


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Why?*

Honestly, if you want to snowplow why wouldnt you buy a truck with the factory plow package?


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Bert,in your case i dont think its really a huge deal to have the plow prep. Your not missing out on a heck of a lot. I knwo the plow prep has 130 amp alt(very nice),and the HD torsion bars,,and the in cab switch,and wire for a warning light. If the deals right id get it anyway,and add timbren boosters to the front end,it should be fine.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

What does the plow prep package add?

I bought an '03 2500HD extended cab short bed for $7000.00 under sticker, but it has no plow package. I am going to turn up the torsion bars about an inch, add the timbrens and get an alingment to adjust the front end.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sbrennan007 _
> *I bought an '03 2500HD extended cab short bed for $7000.00 under sticker, but it has no plow package. I am going to turn up the torsion bars about an inch, add the timbrens and get an alingment to adjust the front end. *


Sounds like you are on the right track. Although I do have snow plow prep package, I still am going to crank up the torsion bars, add a set of Timbrens and get the front end realigned.


----------



## bert (Oct 23, 2002)

oo7 does yours have the duramax----I to got about 7-8k off sticker but sounds like Ill do what you guys are doin torsion bars and timbermins thanks alot the only other diff I found out with no snow plow prep was a skid plate on the transfer case and one skid plate under the front axel:salute:


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sbrennan007 _
> *What does the plow prep package add?
> *


Warranty on your truck.
W/O plow prep they can void your warranty.
Meaning if your kill your tranny you better be really good friends with the dealer.

Suspension, Aux light switch, Tranny cooler, larger alternator.
A lot of what is included in the trailering package.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

sounds like you got it covered . I hope dealer doesn't give you a hassle(warranty) cause your plowing without a prep package. check it out with them first


----------



## Earthscapes (Feb 2, 2001)

Guys you can go up 6 turns on the torsion bars before you need to worry about your tires. Problem is when you take the plow off the truck rides like crap. So if the weather looks good i just jack up the truck and take the turns back out..a whole 5 min. process. takes me longer to find the 1/2" drive rachet and 3/4" socket.

I go 6 turns with my 03' and run 600# of weight in the bed. My plow is pretty heavy.. so you may not need to go that many turns.


----------



## bert (Oct 23, 2002)

I talked to the dealer again today he said no problem on the warranty for the tranny yea I know they all say that till it goes out well I think Im gonna get that timberns coil and crank up my torsion bar this truck with the duramax sure looks heavy duty on the front end a lot of diff from a 2002 sitting next to it my front axel is rated at 4670lbs rear is 6084 total 9200 anybody out there with the snow plow prep can you see what your numbers are thanks


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Bert, they wont void the trans warranty,the allison is no different with the plow prep,the cooler is no different,its standard on the Hd trucks. go ahead and get the truck if everything else is right.You can even fight for the front end warranty,a plow does not automatically void the warranty,overloading it does. Im pretty sure the duramax's standard front axle rating is pretty high,If you front axle weight is under the max front axle GVWR,they cant even void that.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

All duramaxs had 4800# front ends I thought??? Mine does. 

The extended cab does add a bit more weight on the nose. It dosnt really leave that much weight to be put up front. I think most ext cab D/A's run around 4k on the nose. Balast will probably be needed. 

A switch and all the wiring for the blinker light is about all the plow prep package adds for a duramax. And skid plates but most 4x4's have em anywho.

If the dealer wants to be PITA's about things they could probably make your life difficult about things even though a plow prep dosnt really add anything. Make sure your dealer is cool about things and try to get in wrigting that you are going to plow with it if you arnt sure about em. 

Its like any mods you do to your truck, some dealers are cool about things and some arnt. The service manager and salse guys comented that my exhaust looked/sounded good but some dealers might try to tell you that you will be sent straight to warranty hell. Then you gota start getting nasty and remind em of the M-M act and all that.....


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

I do not have the duramax in mine, I have the gas 6.0L. Two days ago I jacked up the truck and turned up the Torsion Bars 6 turns, I also added the Timbrens. What a huge difference this makes. The truck sits level now and I am going to take it in next week to have the front end alinged (wan't it to settle in for a couple of days first)


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

I have a duramax and plow prep and my front is 4800lbs. 

Bert, Do you have any pictures of your truck we can see?


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

The only problem you might have with the diesel is that when I was looking for a truck and was talking to my Western dealer about either diesel or the 6.0 gas he told me I cant go with as heavy of a plow with the diesel.

Before you crank up your torsion bars wait and see how it holds the plow. I have Timbrens and didn't touch the torsion bars and the truck only dropped an inch when the plow is on and raised.

As far as your warranty. Too many people on this site like to scare people with a friend of a friend story. A dealer for any of the big 3 can not void your warranty for any reason!!!! They can request a factory rep to review your your case and claim and the rep can void the warranty. In almost all cases the rep just fixes it to make the factory look good. This is fact and it applies to all states in the us. Some states like Delaware make even harder for them to void your warranty.


Ray


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JustUsDe _
> *As far as your warranty. Too many people on this site like to scare people with a friend of a friend story. A dealer for any of the big 3 can not void your warranty for any reason!!!! They can request a factory rep to review your your case and claim and the rep can void the warranty. In almost all cases the rep just fixes it to make the factory look good. This is fact and it applies to all states in the us. Some states like Delaware make even harder for them to void your warranty.
> 
> Ray *


They can void your warranty in a hearbeat if they want,factory rep or not.Sometimes it's just not worth the headache of fighting with them.Either do it right by them,or accept the fact you may not have warranty coverage if a problem arises.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Didn't the Magnussen-Morris act prohibit any company from voiding a warranty, unless the part in question caused all of the damages? 

Obviously the warranty will not cover any parts that are replaced (like adding a performance exhaust system) but that cannot void the warranty on your transmission, unless they can prove that the exhaust is the direct cause for the transmission problem.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

The Moss-Magnusson (sp ?) is not a guarantee.You still have to fight with them,and it's a big hassle.It may cost you more to get the lawyer involved instead of just fixing it yourself.


----------



## JustUsDe (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wyldman _
> *They can void your warranty in a hearbeat if they want,factory rep or not.Sometimes it's just not worth the headache of fighting with them.Either do it right by them,or accept the fact you may not have warranty coverage if a problem arises. *


In the USA the dealer can not void a warranty with out the factory Rep. I repeat they can not void your warranty!!!!!!!!

I have a father in law that owns several dealerships in De, Pa, N.j. and with all his power he can't void a warranty with out factory backing. I worked for him years ago and I witnessed a several vehicle abuse cases that were covered. Yes I saw some get the the repair voided but not the warranty.

I have had several discussions on this topic with my Uncle who is now a retired Factory Rep for GM. (I love my new car discounts)
He even said its part of the contract and terms that the dealer signs to get their franchise. That they can not void a warranty that GM is the only one who can.

In closing it's just not true that a dealer can void your warranty.

Ray


----------



## porkhead1 (Jan 28, 2003)

I'll just throw in my $.02 here.........

"bert", you're not missing anything by not having the "prep pkg" on your truck......But, if the truck doesn't have an aux. trans. cooler, I'd mount the biggest one I could find behind the grille  
Your std. battery, alternator & tires are good enough to get you thru your first winter. After that, I'd begin looking to up-grade those to a battery with more "reserve power", a 130+ alternator & some snow tires. :waving:


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Ray,your right,the dealer can't,but GM can.All it takes is a phone call and a little complaining on the dealers part,and then the fight begins.Who's side do they usually take ?? You guessed it,the dealers.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

*NO plow prep avail for duramax*

I just recently parted ways with the dealership I worked at for several years, and for the 2001-2003 model year HD p.u.'s with the duramax, the plow prep was not even an option with that engine/trans combo. I don't know if they changed that for the 04 model year, but you were not allowed to get that option with the duramax, why I don't know, but that's what I know and just thought Id share


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

When my dad was buying his D-max they said the Diesel comes with the plow prep standard. It comes with the heavy alternator and heavy suspension to hold the plow weight. He even has the switch for the aux light I dont know if thats just because it is a cab chassis or what but thats the way it was for that.
Eric


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I am not sure but I heard that Duramax truck has some stuff that are part of snowplow prep package like 130amps alternator and increased FAWR, which would be standard. But the rest of stuff in snowplow prep package is an optional.

You cannot get a snowplow prep package on just any Duramax truck. I think you only can get it with the regular cab.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

It's a 145 amp alt.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

If the dealer wants to make an issue of it,voiding the warranty is a no brainer with a plow/crew cab/Duramax. The front end is overloaded,right in the warranty papers,trucks that are overloaded are not covered under warranty.This is black and white,and has nothing to do with the dealers opinion,or the Moss-Mag or anything else. It has nothing to do with an aftermarket part(plow. If you know you will be putting a plow on the truck,find out where your dealer stands on it before you buy it,and your warranty coverage of the front end especiallly. If they tell you there is no problem,have them put it in writing when you sign to buy it,make it part of your purchase agreement,if possible.


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

I have a 03' Duramax with the prep package... granted it is a regular cab.


----------



## HighGrass (Oct 5, 2003)

*real Facts about Duramax*

Thought I might share a few facts about plowing with a 3/4 ton duramax.
1) There is no such thing as a plow prep package on a duramax. Why, because the only real diff in a plow prep package is a 130 amp alt. The duramax has two batteries and was equipped for heavy trailering and working and was outfitted with a standard 103+ amp alt. 
2) A little known fact about the duramax is that the largest fisher plow that you can "legally" put on it is a 8.5'. If you bought a 6.0L or an 8.1L then a nine foot will work.
3) A snow plow prep package does not give you larger torsion bars.
4)If you have to turn up the torsion bars and you don't get it aligned, you run the risk of voiding your warranty. Any suspension issues may be compromised.
5) Currently, most dealerships have been told that if someone comes in complaining about a new truck "pulling" they will be told that the suspension needs 400 or so miles to break in. (True)
6) Turning the torsion bars without a plow on front is not smart. The truck was designed to ride at a certain profile for both comfort and CG. If you drive around all day with a plow on, fine. But if you are adjusting them just for looks, I feel sorry for your kidneys.

Warranty. If you exceed the design limitations in any way, GM does not have to cover your warranty. Plain and simple. Know your GVWR, and axle ratings!


----------



## HighGrass (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bert _
> *Im buying a 2003 duramax 2500hd exteneded cab it does not have the snow plow prep does this truck need the heavier suspension from the snow plow prep or with it being the diesel motor is it beafed up enough *


Perfect! Snow plow prep package is only optional for Gas only! You don't need a special package for the Duramax! Nope you don't need a heavier suspension package. The spring and torsion bar set-up is very close if not the same than if you bought a 8.1L. The nice part is, you'll have more torque, better mileage, and better usable weight on the front (the 8.1L is heavier!):waving:


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

*PLOW PREP*

Just checking GM Buypower...They do
indeed offer VYU plow prep option on new diesel
2500 HDs, 2500 HD & LD gassers, and 1/2 ton reg cabs,
and 3500s too !
........BUT NOT on 1/2 ton ex-cabs or crews.........

Yes, GM WILL deny warranty due to plowing
related breakage on a non VYU option truck.

The reason GVW as posted before:
GM assumes with a 1/2 ton ex-cab you will plow with
6 passengers ( yea right) and plow and exceed the GVW
of ???? lbs. (Can't remember off hand...have to search)

But with a 1/2 ton reg cab. you will plow with 3 passengers
and plow and not exceed GVW of xxxx lbs.

Therefore they CAN deny warranty because YOU exceded
the max. GVW of the truck.

Been there and done that with my 97......geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

*GM PLOW PREP INFO*

Check out this GM site and print it out.
Lots of good info., pics, specs., wiring, trouble
shooting, questions etc. on the 99 and up VYU
plow prep option...... ............geo

https://www.gmupfitter.com/secure/html/publicat/bull/bull27.pdf


----------



## porkhead1 (Jan 28, 2003)

All this talking about "snow plow prep pkgs." got me to thinking...
 How long has GM been offering a "snow plow prep pkg." ????  When I was working at a GM dealer back in the '70-80s, I don't ever remember seeing any 4x4 trucks being delivered from the factory with any kind of "snow plow prep pkg." 
What I do remember was, that anyone purchasing a new 4x4 to be used for snow plowing was first sent to the local Snow Plow dealer for installation of a plow ( Western, Fisher, etc.) & then possibly sent to another local shop to have a leaf or 2 added to the front end. And then delivered to the customer & it was up to him to better equip his truck for plowing. Some of these trucks are still pushing snow  
This was back when Dodge trucks would come from the factory w/ Meyers plows already installed on the truck. This was also when the GM " Trailer Towing Pkg." was a HD battery & a little emblem on the side of the truck. So, I guess my opinion is to simiply purchase your truck of choice....& add whatever is necessary to make it strong, relieable plow truck that'll last a long time. As far as warranties.....any warranty problems related to snow plowing ( transmission, axles, suspension, etc.), understand that you may have to fight with the Dealer to get the repairs done under warranty. Warranty claims for a Power Window that doesn't work or radio problems should not be a problem.


Just my $.02 :waving:


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

PORK..............Hey Rochester!

From the info I can find GM started the VYU
plow prep option is 88 on the new style
(at the time) GM trucks.............

My 90 & 94 GM trucks had the VYU plow prep
option. My 97 did NOT......Thus the hassle I
had getting my smoked trans. case warranteed.
No plow prep......NO free fix the man said !

Lucky my bud is a GM tech at a different dealer.
Had it done under warranty for free there.
My bud hated to see his wife shovel his driveway
and had it fixed ! LOL!..........geo


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

On my truck, the VYU package only gave me additional relays for the parking or turn signal lights, or something like that. If you look at the breakdown in the GM service manual, it says that this is what you get with the VYU package. Obviously it has changed, but it didn't start out to be as much of a HD susp. package as it is made out to be today.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

*Re: real Facts about Duramax*



> _Originally posted by HighGrass _
> *Thought I might share a few facts about plowing with a 3/4 ton duramax.
> 1) There is no such thing as a plow prep package on a duramax. Why, because the only real diff in a plow prep package is a 130 amp alt. The duramax has two batteries and was equipped for heavy trailering and working and was outfitted with a standard 103+ amp alt.
> 2) A little known fact about the duramax is that the largest fisher plow that you can "legally" put on it is a 8.5'. If you bought a 6.0L or an 8.1L then a nine foot will work.
> ...


I'm not trashing you or anything.....I just dont agree with some of the stuff you said. 

You cant get a 3/4 ton chevy with the duramax. Its called a 2500HD but it is a 9200# GVW. Its a 1 ton pick up.

There is a plow prep on a duramax. I have it. Granted you get most of the things when you get a duramax anyway like the bigger alt and the 4800# front axel rating. About all it amounts to on a duramax is the aux light and harness and all that jive and the factory cut out/gromet deal. Certian cab/motor configs wont alow for the plow prep. I dont want GM giving me a hassle with plowing with a truck thats "not equiped" with the plow prep even though it dosnt amount to much for certian things. I just dont want the potential for a waranty hassle.

Some plow preps get bigger t bars depending on what is normaly coming with the truck, most of the times like with the d max you are already getting the 4800#

Fisher says I can put a 9'6" V on my reg cab 2500HD duramax allison with proper ballast. Hopefully Fisher aint lying or FUBAR?

You should crank your bars so the truck retains the same hight as stock with a plow on it. Says so on the truck to adjust em when weight is added. No need for an alignment. If you are going to keep em cranked and it dosnt affect your ride hight by more than an inch you will be fine. You shouldnt crank your bars mor than 1.5 or so or you will start to hurt your front end(mostly cv's). I've got 3/4 of an inch and I can tell no difference in handling.

I agree with the GM dosnt have to cover you and all that. You might be able to fight em but I wouldnt want the headache.


----------



## johngus (Aug 14, 2001)

I would have to think the only warranty issues GM doesn't have to fix would be at the fault of the plow.Trans,trans cases and diffs.I would probably think some elec items like the alternator.I WOULD DEFINETLY GET IT IN WRITING FROM THE DEALER PRINCIPLE ON PURCHASE!!!Make sure to CYA as a warranty battle in the middle of a storm can cost you losts of $.


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

My truck says it has the snow plow prep package, so I hope it exists or I paid for something I didn't get


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

That's interesting .... that sticker says that it has Snowplow Prep Package, and that it include "increased capacity springs". As far as I know of, GM do not use springs on their trucks. So what does this mean?


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

According to my Gm upfitter bulletin #27 it also
sez increased front spring rate. 
They must mean torsion bars on 4 wds and 
spring rates on 2 wds.

Confusing................

https://www.gmupfitter.com/secure/html/publicat/bull/bull27.pdf


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

It has said increased capacity springs since 1988,it has alwasy said them.Gm must consider the torsion bar a spring.Whatever it is,I know what they mean by it


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Yeah, I was pretty sure that they meant that by torsion bars. What I just don't understand is why they used the term "springs" instead of "increased torsion bars capacity" or "increased front end capacity"?


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

FUNNY.......Reading thru the spec. sheet on that bulletin
it shows SPRING capacity and FAWR or 2 wds with springs !

I believe only 4 wds have torsion bars//////////


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

The new 1500HD, 2500HD, 3500 2wds and 4wd both have torsion bars now. As do the tahoes and suburbans.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

My window sticker lists platnum tiped sparkplugs on my truck.  Must be a new thing Isuzu is doing with the oil burners


----------

